# Macro growth RP



## Bluefiremark II (Dec 24, 2021)

If anyone is interested i am open to do a macro growth roleplay. I got a lot of characters and ideas based around them! I also have no size limits, so whether you prefer 20 foot giants or planet sized ones, i enjoy it all~

Feel free to pm me if interested at all.


----------



## Abcxxx (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi, I love giants too. maybe we can play. (sorry, the translator made a mistake)


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 10, 2022)

This thread is hilarious to me.
The original poster is banned, the first of the replies is inexplicably in Russian, and the second is posted directly in response to the OP, who, is, y'know. Banned. And can't see it.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Jan 12, 2022)

Why was phoenix boi banned? lol


----------

